

Worlds Collide: Valve And JJ Abrams Working On Movie - jtanderson
http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2013/02/06/worlds-collide-valve-and-jj-abrams-working-on-movie/

======
Zikes
The moment either Chell or Gordon Freeman open their mouths one of their
defining character traits will be effectively destroyed, and it'll just be
downhill from there.

~~~
e1ven
Keep in mind, there's a lot you can do in the HL/Portal UNIVERSE without
playing out the games directly.

------
dexter313
The whole movie in... First Person Perspective!

or even better;

The whole movie is a first person game and every viewer has a mouse and
keyboard, every move from everyone is integrated/averaged together and this
moves the character on the movie screen.

